# Tail-Stock DRO for Mini Lathe



## George_Race (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is something that I have not seen before. Wanting to know exactly how far I was drilling into material being turned in the lathe, I came up with an interesting Tail-stock DRO.

I started with a 4 inch linear DRO, drew and CNC cut a mounting bracket for the tail-stock shaft out of .125 aluminum, and then bent up a piece of .032 aluminum to hold the DRO indicator to the tail-stock.
Drilled and tapped three holes in the bracket, drilled and tapped a couple of mounting holes in the tail-stock for the bracket, assembled it on the tail-stock and away we go.

See pictures below for the details. By the way, if you want the CamBam file or G-Code for the shaft mounting bracket, let me know and I will send it to you.
My next project will be to fit a 6 inch DRO to the bed so I can see exactly where I am cutting. Will post pictures when that is up and working as well.
George


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. This is something I have been wanting to do as well. Nice job!

Eric


----------



## kquiggle (Mar 10, 2014)

George - with your tailstock DRO as an inspiration, I made one also. I modified the design somewhat, and also used a different (I think) digital caliper. 

You don't mention what model caliper you used, but I used a 4" digital caliper purchased from Harbor Freight (Pittsburgh - item#47256). This caliper has some nice features for this application:


The short length fits the mini-lathe tailstock nicely
When  the caliper display shuts off automatically, it "remembers" its last  reading when turned back on again (instead of resetting to zero as some  calipers do)
When the caliper rule is moved, if the display is off it automatically comes back on again
Anyway, thanks to your good example I think it worked out pretty well. I posted a build log and links to measured drawings here:


https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/machining---lathes-mills-etc/tools---tailstock-dro


Here's a picture of my version:


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice neat, professional jobs by both George and kquiggle.

I made several of these http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/machines-and-tooling/minilathe/micro-dro/ which are based on a digital tyre depth gauge and I just slap one on the tailstock slide when I need accurate measurement. They are also useful on the other slides and on the milling machine.

But I really ought to do something spiffy like you blokes have done.

Jim


----------



## deverett (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's my version, but for a larger lathe:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/tailstock-dro-22547/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 11, 2014)

deverett said:


> Here's my version, but for a larger lathe:
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f28/tailstock-dro-22547/
> 
> Dave
> The Emerald Isle



My version used on my Myford is a little further down that page.


----------



## kquiggle (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the creative use of those digital depth gauges - looks like another project for the to-do list!

Just did a quick ebay search to see what's available, and found this interesting offering - 


Includes 5 interchangeable depth rods (1", 2", 3", 4" and 5") to extend the measuring depth to 16".
3-Reading functions: inch, metric, & fractional
Spring loaded movement for easy use
Use as an indicator or depth gage
Large LCD display
4-48 Thread interchangeable carbide tipped point
Resolution: 0.0005" / .01mm / 1/64"
Indicator travel: 1"
Measure range: 0 - 16" / 400mm
Accuracy: 0.001"
IP54 Protection from fluids and dust.


----------

